# Maldini ai saluti. Ha vinto Gazidis. Forse via anche Boban.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.

I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La proprietà lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.

Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La società lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Si sta preparando tutti nei minimi particolari per Milan - Edilnord 0-1. Ovviamente, andrà via anche Ibra a fine stagione.

Occhio che con Ragnarock si rischia di brutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La società lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Tutte belle notizie oggi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sta preparando tutti nei minimi particolari per Milan - Edilnord 0-1. Ovviamente, andrà via anche Ibra a fine stagione.
> 
> Occhio che con Ragnarock si rischia di brutto.



Caro Admin,aspettiamo e vediamo,non è detto che ogni cosa che scrivono i giornali sia vera.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La società lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



e venne il gatto che si mangiò il topo...e la nostra Bandiera annuale ce la siamo mangiata .


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La società lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.




quasi rimpiango Galliani e le cene da Giannino a sto punto


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La società lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Aggiungo che i burattinai prima hanno messo la società in mano agli interisti, poi si sono riaffidati ai milanisti, dall'anno prossimo sarà il turno dei freddi colletti bianchi/burocrati/commercialisti senza alcuna anima.

Il tutto porterà a...


----------



## wildfrank (21 Febbraio 2020)

Come diceva? : "Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" .....

Altroché....ringraziamo il nano.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La società lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Boh, io non so cosa dire, possono essere solo ilazioni. Ma possono anche essere notizie veritiere.

Maldini sarà stato anche incompetente, colpa sua l'episodio di Giampaolo e tutto quello che volete, ma se Leonardo prima e Paolo poi se ne vanno (diametralmente quasi all'opposto, per certi versi), è il caso di effettuare qualche riflessione e rivedere i concetti di base del nostro pensiero.

Intanto ci gustiamo Gazidis titolare fisso, stile ballerina spagnola. I suoi scintillanti risultati raggiunti, dove stanno ancora non l'ho capito.

PS
notare come viene decapitata una parte del Milan mentre le cose si stavano mettendo ad andare tutto sommato un po' meglio per quanto riguarda la squadra ...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

In tutto questo, a livello di comunicazione come la mettono? Chi parlerà? Quel Pierino di AD in due anni non ha ancora imparato mezza parola in italiano. Quest'altro arriva dalla Germania. Che allegria...

Faranno le conferenza in inglese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, a livello di comunicazione come la mettono? Chi parlerà? Quel Pierino di AD in due anni non ha ancora imparato mezza parola in italiano. Quest'altro arriva dalla Germania. Che allegria...
> 
> Faranno le conferenza in inglese.



Non c'è neanche più Borini a fare da interprete.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Basta che chi mi ha portato Theo e Bennacer rimane!!


----------



## Marilson (21 Febbraio 2020)

è un disastro continuo e totale


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La proprietà lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



GENIO PAOLO, questo fa capire che ad un certo punto di questa gestione ha capito di essere stato messo alla porta e si è preso (non si da dove) il potere di andare a sostituire Aivan o chi per lui, cioè il tizio che sta cercando di far quadrare i conti ed è uomo di Elliott, andando a dire davanti alle telecamere che Ragnarok non interessa, bravissimo.
Fosse così non si salverebbe nemmeno se arrivassimo terzi vincendo tutte le partite 3-0.. Maldini deve capire che non conta nulla ora e non ha senso per lui continuare questo massacro, ha fallito, ha cannato, lui è sempre lo stesso che anni fa parlava di "momento giusto" e proprietà valida, è chiaro che Paolo ad oggi non valga quel ruolo e nessuno gli abbia dato poteri extra per prendere decisioni che non gli competono, questi ammerigani qui sono la peggiore proprietà che potesse capitargli perché purtroppo non è competente abbastanza.
I dirigenti devono essere delle belve, quel modo di fare acqua e sapone nel calcio non porta a niente e si è visto quanto siamo ben voluti da tutti, nemmeno calcolati. 
Ci sono 3-4 mila dirigenti più preparati di lui più o meno, più competenti, con gavetta vera, questa cosa di avere facce da Milan non funziona e non funzionerà mai, il Milan deve smetterla di puntare ex bandiere perché queste non daranno mai il 100%, mai, o sono troppo prese o sono troppo legate al proprio passato, delle due non ne va bene mezza per quel ruolo.
Spiace ma prima ci liberiamo del vecchio Milan e prima smetteremo di farci prendere per il ghiulo una volta per tutte.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, a livello di comunicazione come la mettono? Chi parlerà? Quel Pierino di AD in due anni non ha ancora imparato mezza parola in italiano. Quest'altro arriva dalla Germania. Che allegria...
> 
> Faranno le conferenza in inglese.



Ma ci mettesse la faccia anche in inglese sto incompetente...


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2020)

Fino a ieri l'altro Maldini era per tutti in idiota incompetente, ora tutti a strapparsi i capelli? 

Preghiamo che questo crucco cyborg faccia i miracoli, è l'ultima spiaggia


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, a livello di comunicazione come la mettono? Chi parlerà? Quel Pierino di AD in due anni non ha ancora imparato mezza parola in italiano. Quest'altro arriva dalla Germania. Che allegria...
> 
> Faranno le conferenza in inglese.



se è per questo anche paolo non apre mai bocca se non per dire banalità


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Febbraio 2020)

Peggio di Maldini e Boban non potrà mai fare, se si limiterà as essere il responsabile del settore tecnico. Parlo di Rangnick. Curioso di vedere chi sceglierebbe per la panchina, nel caso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ripeto che qua dentro si fa passare Rangnick come un idiota, cosa che non è per nulla.

Resta il fatto che la mentalità di Gazidis di cambiare dirigenza ogni anno non ha il minimo senso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La proprietà lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Gazidis ha la mediocrità marchiata nel DNA, anzi, lui È la mediocrità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La proprietà lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Secondo me l'esperienza di Maldini e Boban, a oggi, è da considerarsi deludente e deve essere oggetto di critica.

Ma se il loro siluramento sarà solo conseguenza della volontà di appoggiarsi ciecamente alla visione di Gazidis, allora sarà un disastro.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La proprietà lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.



Assurdo, Paolo ha lavorato benissimo riducendo drasticamente il monte ingaggi e scegliendo tutti giocatori validi.
L'unico (enorme) errore è stato scegliere Giampaolo, ma ha fatto comunque meglio di tutti i passati DS.

Gazidis invece? Ah si, lui fa quadrare i conti (vedremo). 

Autolesionismo allo stato puro.


----------



## Aron (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola sabato 22 febbraio 2020, nel Milan c'è spaccatura tra Maldini e Boban da una parte e Gazidis dall'altra. Le dichiarazioni di pace non serviranno a nulla. La svolta è arrivata con la bocciatura di Rangnick da parte di Maldini.
> 
> I rapporti tra le parti sono logori, ma la gerarchia è chiara. L'AD è Gazidis, e non è lesa maestà l'interesse per Rangnick (ancora nessuna firma). L'AD ha agito in base ai poteri in suo possesso ed è l'unico ad avere potere di firma. La proprietà lo supporta pienamente. Il finale è scritto: Maldini andrà via e forse lo farà anche Boban.
> 
> Gazidis, per decidere, percepisce 4*,5 mln* di euro a stagione. Ma deve ancora dimostrare di meritarli.




Ovviamente articolo a firma di Arianna Ravelli. Eheheh conosco i miei polli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Caro Admin,aspettiamo e vediamo,non è detto che ogni cosa che scrivono i giornali sia vera.



Essendo il Milan se negativa è vera, se positiva è falsa


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ora, non voglio fare il guastafeste, ma la gazzetta esce con una... intervista a Gazidis, che parla di come lui, Boban e Maldini stiano lavorando per il milan e di come non esiste Rangnick...


----------

